
Using Git with Dropbox - dotmanish
http://blog.shvetsov.com/2013/04/using-git-with-dropbox.html
======
iveqy
#git on freenode has some interesting thought about this:

11:44 -gitinfo(jast@infobot.gitrecipes.de)- Storing git repositories on
DropBox is a Very Bad Idea™. Use a free hosting service (such as Bitbucket or
GitHub), or read !dropbox_why if you insist upon having your repo corrupted.

11:44 <iveqy> !dropbox_why

11:44 -gitinfo(jast@infobot.gitrecipes.de)- git uses a lot of frequently-
changed small files, which dropbox's synchronization algorithms barf on. Use
of multiple dropbox clients compounds this, with hilarious results

~~~
halisaurus
Does this include using Dropbox for the local copy only? Still pushing to
GitHub as usual, just using the Dripbox folder as the local directory.

~~~
bradleyland
If you're playing by the rules, it includes any scenario where a Git repo is
stored within Dropbox.

Git expects to have full control over the files in the git repo. Git does not
expect any changes to the files that it does not perform itself. Any scenario
where an outside process performs regular changes to the Git repo is an
opportunity to corrupt the repo.

------
isxek
_Something faster, something that didn 't require connection to central
server, yet still allowed me to access my work on both my home and work
computers. Git alone met majority of these requirements, I just needed a
remote repository to share and sync my work between computers._

Other DVCS's (Hg, Fossil, Bazaar, Monotone, etc.) did not?

------
ixtraz
You still could use bitbucket. It allows to create unlimited amount of private
repos with max of 5 users.

------
wubbfindel
Fine for a single developer project, but you would quickly get dropbox
conflicts when working as a team.

